# $1000 gaming build



## Lalindo (May 31, 2009)

Here is what I got. Tell me what can be changed for the better, but not raise the price any. Also tell me if anything doesn't go together 

Phenom II 940 build:

NZXT TEMPEST - $90
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146047


Corsair TX 750W - $110
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=Corsair TX750

AMD Phenom II X4 940 and Asus M4A79 Deluxe - $335
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.190729

Sapphire Radeon 4870 1GB - $180
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102801

*Sapphire Radeon 4870 1GB& XCLIO Windtunnel Fully Black Finish 1.0 mm SECC Chassis ATX Full Tower Computer Case $260
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.193784*

4GB OCZ Platinum DDR2-1066 - $60 -$20 MIR
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227298

WD Caviar 1TB - $95
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284
*
WD Caviar 1TB & 4GB OCZ Platinum DDR2-1066 $153 - $20 MIR
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.193822
*
LG Sata DVD Burner - $24
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136152

Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer - $40 -$25 MIR
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835207004

*XIGMATEK HDT-S1284EE 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler $40
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233023*

ASUS 21.5' 1920-1080 moniter $160 -$10 MIR
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236053

Logitech Internet 350 Black 104 Normal Keys 8 Function Keys USB Standard Desktop - OEM $16
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126018
$1111 -$55 MIR = $1056
*$1098 -$30 MIR = $1068* Price with bolded items
I'll still need Vista and that is another $100 isn't it?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 31, 2009)

Looks like you did your homework  Nice parts, only thing I would change in the ram, 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148212
I have that kit, clocks pretty high.

Imo, you should buy Vista. Pirating it will be a hassle and you probably wont get any updates..


----------



## DrPepper (May 31, 2009)

Use win7 x64 its free and pretty stable tbh. Then get win7 x64 when it comes out.


----------



## MadClown (May 31, 2009)

nice build, I see no problems, you may want to consider getting 8 gigs for the hell of it and future proof urself in terms of ram.

or 16 gigs


----------



## RevengE (May 31, 2009)

He doesn't need 8 or 16 gigs of ram. He is fine with 4gb for now, it would be a waste of Money.


----------



## Lalindo (May 31, 2009)

So general consensus that this is all good? I'll wait for input from a few others


----------



## RevengE (May 31, 2009)

Lalindo said:


> So general consensus that this is all good? I'll wait for input from a few others



Your build is fine for gaming.


----------



## Nick89 (May 31, 2009)

The Sunbeam Core contact freezer sucks, unfortunatly I did a review on one.

The Review:> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=88130

The Xigmatek S1283 or S1284 are better.

S1284:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233023

S1283:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233003


----------



## Kenshai (May 31, 2009)

Overall everything looks great on the build. Do you specifically like the looks of the 900 or did you want airflow?






Nick89 said:


> The Sunbeam Core contact freezer sucks unfortunatly I did a review on one.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=88130



Don't know what was up with yours but FrostyTech rates it as number 2 of all air coolers. 
Link


----------



## Lalindo (May 31, 2009)

I don't it just seemed like a good case.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 31, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Overall everything looks great on the build. Do you specifically like the looks of the 900 or did you want airflow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea yea it's rated highly but it's built cheaply. I still prefer the Xigmatek Dark Knight or the S1284EE.


----------



## Kenshai (May 31, 2009)

Lalindo said:


> I don't it just seemed like a good case.



It's really not a bad case, just can get messy. With three or more hard drives it's a pain to wire, if you can stretch it a little bit, looking at a HAF 932 or 922 you'd probably be happier in the end. I'm just talking from experience with both cases.



ShadowFold said:


> Yea yea it's rated highly but it's built cheaply. I still prefer the Xigmatek Dark Knight or the S1284EE.



I wouldn't trade my xiggy for anything but a better one or water, great coolers.


----------



## Nick89 (May 31, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Overall everything looks great on the build. Do you specifically like the looks of the 900 or did you want airflow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YA I know! Thats why I bought it! But it sucked compared to my Xig S1283. ALso the mounting method is absolutly terrible/ horrendous.


----------



## LittleLizard (May 31, 2009)

Pretty good pc u have in there and as for the 900, its a pretty good case but at that price you can get this that is better IMO.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146047


----------



## Kenshai (May 31, 2009)

On another note, you could change out the board, I'm not sure how much you were planning on overclocking, but that would save a bit on that end, maybe go with a board ~130

This would give you the room to change cases and will overclock to levels you'd be more than happy about no doubt.


----------



## LittleLizard (May 31, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> On another note, you could change out the board, I'm not sure how much you were planning on overclocking, but that would save a bit on that end, maybe go with a board ~130
> 
> This would give you the room to change cases and will overclock to levels you'd be more than happy about no doubt.



No, it wouldnt. Both OC like hell but asus oc better. If not, check OC world records .


----------



## Lalindo (May 31, 2009)

So what would you guys recommend for a better cooler,but around the same price?


----------



## Kenshai (May 31, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> No, it wouldnt. Both OC like hell but asus oc better. If not, check OC world records .



Not saying the asus won't OC better, just saying the other one will overclock to what the OP would want/need more than likely. 

HDT-S1284EE
S1283(Little cheaper)


----------



## ShadowFold (May 31, 2009)

Gigabyte's AMD boards are shoddy at best. The 3 I've had all died within a month.


----------



## Kenshai (May 31, 2009)

Eh I've messed with two of them recently, granted one of em had was defective, this second one is stable as a rock, even unlocking that fourth core. The budget board I used, had zero issues. First boot no problem detected everything fine, I was rather satisfied for that.


----------



## Lalindo (May 31, 2009)

What about this for a cooler? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185125
Is it compatible with what I got?


----------



## DrPepper (May 31, 2009)

Yep its compatible.


----------



## Lalindo (May 31, 2009)

Oh anybody have thoughts on the monitor? does it seem good?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 31, 2009)

Lalindo said:


> What about this for a cooler? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185125
> Is it compatible with what I got?



That cooler is terrible. Grab a Xigmatek
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233023&Tpk=Xigmatek HDT-S1284EE


----------



## DrPepper (May 31, 2009)

The monitor is very good.


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 31, 2009)

Have you gone through each item's combo deals and made sure none of them linked up? That'd suck if you bought all the stuff and realized you could have saved $50 by buying a couple things in a combo.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 31, 2009)

you could probably save some money if you change the Corsair to a Xigmatek 750/650 Watt Power Supply. Xigmatek is made by the same manufacturer Channelwell but the parts are OEM but they are modular which may save you a little grief in the Antec 900 also the stock fans on the Antec 900 are not very good the case is still too high at $99 you might want to look at a Cooler Master 590, Antec 300 or Lancool PC-K7B. the more money you can save the more you can spend on accessories and cooling like fans, fan controller, thermal paste, isopropyl/isopropanol, compressed air, mouse etc.


----------



## Lalindo (May 31, 2009)

Changed it around a little bolded the changes. One is just a combo of the memory and and hard drive, but the other is the graphics card and a different case


----------



## ShadowFold (May 31, 2009)

That case looks pretty good! And you'll love that S1284EE, my 720BE @ 3.6ghz 1.4v never sees temps higher than 52c 

Oh and that Xigmatek 650/750w lineup are amazing. I used the 650w in a customers build and it powers a 720BE and 4870 Crossfire great.


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 31, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> you could probably save some money if you change the Corsair to a Xigmatek 750/650 Watt Power Supply. Xigmatek is made by the same manufacturer Channelwell but the parts are OEM but they are modular which may save you a little grief in the Antec 900 also the stock fans on the Antec 900 are not very good the case is still too high at $99 you might want to look at a Cooler Master 590, Antec 300 or Lancool PC-K7B. the more money you can save the more you can spend on accessories and cooling like fans, fan controller, thermal paste, isopropyl/isopropanol, compressed air, mouse etc.



Yeah, although everyone has the Antec 900, I don't think it's the best case for the price. You could get a CM Storm Scout for the same price, or a couple of other CM's like the 690. I like Cooler Master .


----------



## n-ster (May 31, 2009)

If you wanted to, you may be able to squeeze an i7 build here... If you work at Wal-mart or anything that sells computers or something, you might be able to get the i7 920 for 129$!
With that, a 170$ after MIR ECS X58 and 78$ Crucial ddr3 6gb of RAM would total 377$  Rest would be same except cooler would be S1283V at 42$ at the egg...

If you have a friend that works at a store (list can be found here) or something of the sort, this is totally worth it  It'll be better than PII for everything else then gaming... at gaming they'll be pretty equal (i7 slight advantage in multi-GPU setups)... BUT i7 will probably play games better when we'll need more power from the CPU (atm games are WAY more GPU dependent)


----------



## Lalindo (May 31, 2009)

How is this case?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146050


----------



## Studabaker (May 31, 2009)

Lalindo said:


> How is this case?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146050



The major problem you're looking at with a case is that it has to have good cable management features because the TX750 has a massive amount of cables.  That case doesn't appear to be great in that area, but it does seem to have some space behind the motherboard plate, I can't be too sure.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 31, 2009)

NZXT Whisper, NZXT Tempest, NZXT Beta, NZXT Panzerbox, NZXT Khaos and NZXT Rogue are the only decent cases they make everything else falls under the old era of "flashy looking cases with bad cooling"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 31, 2009)

Ok the 940 is overkill for a gaming rig. A 720 is more than enough. As for the RAM I would go with Patriot "Viper" 8200. Its cheaper and I have yet to find something with better latency.

As for your GPU its over priced. 180 for a 4870? Thats insane. Get two 4850s for less than 200.

Also I agree with a legit version of an OS. Not only is it the right thing to do but it will also cause you a lot less headache in the long run.

FYI. Check www.tigerdirect.com they have good prices too.

RAM: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4098447&CatId=2531
GPU: (Buy two) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121272
Two 4850s are cheaper than one 4870. Proof above. 168 after rebates.


----------



## Lalindo (May 31, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156191 how about this one?


----------



## ShadowFold (May 31, 2009)

Best budget case IMO

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137

If you want to spend more for the ulimate case, get this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160


----------



## Lalindo (May 31, 2009)

New build. All links in first post
NZXT TEMPEST - $90 or Cooler master $75 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137)
Corsair TX 650W - $75
AMD Phenom II X4 940 and Asus M4A79 Deluxe - $335
Sapphire Radeon 4870 1GB - $180
WD Caviar 1TB & 4GB OCZ Platinum DDR2-1066 $133
LG Sata DVD Burner - $24
XIGMATEK HDT-S1284EE 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler $40 or AC 64 pro $30 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185125)
ASUS 21.5' 1920-1080 moniter $150
Logitech Internet 350 Black 104 Normal Keys 8 Function Keys USB Standard Desktop - OEM $16
Total $1043


----------



## n-ster (May 31, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.190738

http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-High-Tower-Black/dp/B001EPUQAE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1243802838&sr=8-1

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127430

Will save you more than a 100$  Also, don't forget shipping costs! Tos hip a case is like 25$, hence why the Amazon deal is good (free ship)


----------



## lem92 (May 31, 2009)

get
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161277
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042


----------



## ShadowFold (May 31, 2009)

lem92 said:


> get
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161277
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042



I can't recommend the 300 honestly. Cable management is a nightmare..


----------



## Lalindo (May 31, 2009)

I don't know if this combo was already mentioned by one of you, but as far as I can tell the motherboard is about the same as the ASUS one, but a lot cheaper
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.190732
any thoughts on it?


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 31, 2009)

For $4 more you can get the Xigmatek Dark Knight. It uses ball bearings in the fan instead of the rifle. Plus it looks cooler.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 31, 2009)

Lalindo said:


> I don't know if this combo was already mentioned by one of you, but as far as I can tell the motherboard is about the same as the ASUS one, but a lot cheaper
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.190732
> any thoughts on it?



The ASUS will be worth it. Gigabyte boards aren't exactly good quality.


----------



## Lalindo (May 31, 2009)

Okay sounds fine. Can I get away with 650W? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005


----------



## DrPepper (May 31, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> The ASUS will be worth it. Gigabyte boards aren't exactly good quality.



They are both good quality though, I'd still recommend asus of gigabyte though just personal preference.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 31, 2009)

Definitely, but make sure you get a decent case cause those corsair's have a ton of cables!


----------



## Lalindo (May 31, 2009)

this is the case i currently have picked out http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146047


----------



## ShadowFold (May 31, 2009)

This might be a little better for the price, I don't see any holes where the cables would go on that case..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112154


----------



## Lalindo (May 31, 2009)

NZXT TEMPEST - $90 or Cooler master $75 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811119137)
Corsair TX 650W - $75
AMD Phenom II X4 940 and Asus M4A79 Deluxe - $335
Sapphire Radeon 4870 1GB - $180
WD Caviar 1TB & 4GB OCZ Platinum DDR2-1066 $133
LG Sata DVD Burner - $24
XIGMATEK HDT-S1284EE 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler $40 
ASUS 21.5' 1920-1080 moniter $150
Logitech Internet 350 Black 104 Normal Keys 8 Function Keys USB Standard Desktop - OEM $16
Total $1043

How about now? Pick between the two options unless you don't like either of them then link me something else.

What else needs to be changed?


----------



## n-ster (Jun 1, 2009)

n-ster said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.190738
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-High-Tower-Black/dp/B001EPUQAE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1243802838&sr=8-1
> 
> ...



I will repeat myself... this seams like a better alternative... Sure you will spend 50$ more for the case... but you'll get a quality case... You'll save 137$ with the combo above for relatively the same performance for your needs, and you get a better GPU for less...


----------



## RevengE (Jun 1, 2009)

A phenom 720 will be great for gaming as well..I agree, it will also save you cash.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 1, 2009)

makes some budget fyor an awesome case too! and you can save cash by getting that GTX 260! it'll bring you down under 1000$ I believe with my suggestions!


----------



## RevengE (Jun 1, 2009)

I love coolermasters my Cosmos S is amazing. If he gets the coolermaster he will really enjoy it.


----------



## Lalindo (Jun 1, 2009)

I want my system set for the future so I am leaving the motherboard and processor. Still don't know about the case and I did some research on graphic cards and found that you are indeed correct so I will be switching that

NZXT TEMPEST - $90 
Corsair TX 650W - $75
AMD Phenom II X3 720 and Asus M4A79 Deluxe - $309 http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.190878
Evga GTX 260 896MB - $155 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130370
WD Caviar 1TB & 4GB OCZ Platinum DDR2-1066 $133
LG Sata DVD Burner - $24
AC 64 pro $30 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185125)
ASUS 21.5' 1920-1080 moniter $150
Logitech Internet 350 Black 104 Normal Keys 8 Function Keys USB Standard Desktop - OEM $16
Total $962


----------



## n-ster (Jun 1, 2009)

I will correct you and tell you that the AM3 processor we are talking about is as "set for the future" then the PII 940... even more then it if you unlock the 4th core (and coincidentally, that board is  known for doing so well)


----------



## Lalindo (Jun 1, 2009)

Okay so I guess you were right again after some more research. I left it as the ASUS mobo though


----------



## CJCerny (Jun 1, 2009)

Have you considered buying a microATX G31 based motherboard with a C2D E8500 CPU? That combo will only cost you about $230 and is probably more powerful than your current choices.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 1, 2009)

Check my thread for a am2+ mobo for sale
price is negotiable


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 1, 2009)

N-ster the chips you could unlock fourth core on were done within a certain build timeframe 0904 is what you'd be looking for and I'm assuming all the ones retail or e-tail will be after that series of chips. I believe they're doing more to remove fourth than just disabling them.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 1, 2009)

No, I think it is a Bios update that will make it impossible to enable and probably newer chips can' either, but I'm sure some are still 0904... whatever, 720BE is way more than enough...

Anyway, I would suggest buying Assassin's mobo is you don't want that combo >.<


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 1, 2009)

Damn nobody liked my selection? My genius is wasted on you people.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 1, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Damn nobody liked my selection? My genius is wasted on you people.



Yea that's how I felt  I had to quote myself again LOL... and I still think it is wasted -_- only took the advice for the GPU..... but the most important was CPU+Mobo......


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 1, 2009)

Want some whiskey in your water? Some sugar in your tea?


----------



## n-ster (Jun 1, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Want some whiskey in your water? Some sugar in your tea?



I don't understand that


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 1, 2009)

What's all these crazy questions they askin' me?


----------



## Paintface (Jun 1, 2009)

i didnt read the whole thread, but since your rig is for gaming

AMD 720 BE http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128387

GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-UD4P ( best AM2 mobo on the market and cheaper than the asus ) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128387

money saved you can put in a ATI 4890 1gb which is quite a step up from the 4870

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102830

other than that... as everyone else said , you dont need more than 4GB ram , also dont waste money on vista.... get win 7 64bit for free.

have fun with the best price/quality gaming build possible.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 1, 2009)

SEE? so many people agree that 720BE is best for you, so get it!

Gigabytes don't have a great rep with AMD boards though....


----------



## Paintface (Jun 1, 2009)

n-ster said:


> SEE? so many people agree that 720BE is best for you, so get it!
> 
> Gigabytes don't have a great rep with AMD boards though....



i personally never had a single issue with gigabyte boards of any kind , neither had my friends , and i think the newegg reviews speak for themself.

Better than asus and cheaper at the same time, go for it!


----------



## n-ster (Jun 1, 2009)

how about the Biostar combo I suggested  200$ for board + CPU  and it's a good mobo


----------



## Paintface (Jun 1, 2009)

how about not ?


----------



## n-ster (Jun 1, 2009)

Good mobo + CPU at 200$ = win, whether you like it or not


----------



## Paintface (Jun 1, 2009)

not when he can get the best possible mainboard for a little more and still be within budget limit, biostar mobo is out of place with all the other quality components.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 1, 2009)

so you are saying the biostar isn't top-quality? well it is....


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 1, 2009)

They're too cheap to put heatsinks on the the vrm area, that screams "budget".


----------



## computertechy (Jun 1, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> They're too cheap to put heatsinks on the the vrm area, that screams "budget".



lmao!

lol a 1k gaming build and a biostar motherboard is recomended!

thats just insane!


----------



## n-ster (Jun 1, 2009)

Does it OC well, it is... does it work? it does... does it break easily, it doesn't... will it save you 135$? it will

I do not see the problem

Forgive me if I'm wrong


----------



## computertechy (Jun 2, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Does it OC well, it is... does it work? it does... does it break easily, it doesn't... will it save you 135$? it will
> 
> I do not see the problem
> 
> Forgive me if I'm wrong



i know what you mean but i have built alot of budget builds with biostar mobo's and they always give me a problem. The same with ECS but they proved me wrong recently when fit's
was using one of their boards and the reviews on egg are amazing

2 things i wouldnt budget are motherboard's and psu's


----------



## Lalindo (Jun 2, 2009)

No pleasing you guys at all. anyways this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.190879 
or this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.190878


----------



## n-ster (Jun 2, 2009)

I am happy you are at least going 720BE  I do not know what you should pick though 

I still think HAF 932 is a great choice for 155$ shipped... I cannot say much about CM 690 except that people have liked it very much so far, but HAF 932 is an extremely  good case that will last you long and has a high airflow (hence the name *H*igh *A*ir*F*low)

You should consider Assassin's board!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 2, 2009)

Lalindo said:


> No pleasing you guys at all. anyways this
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.190879
> or this
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.190878



The 790GX would overclock the same. Only reason to get the 790FX is for 3+ GPU solutions.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 2, 2009)

I am sorry to interrupt, but I still don't get why Biostar is not a good board as you all say...  I'm not trying to go against what you say, but rather learn myself and not make the same error by recommending it


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> The 790GX would overclock the same. Only reason to get the 790FX is for 3+ GPU solutions.



You can get a 790GX with a 3 gpu solution.


----------



## Lalindo (Jun 2, 2009)

I think it is because the Biostar is more of a mainstream board and everything else I got it more on the high end. If you look back a page you will see that I agreed with you on the X3 and the graphics card


----------



## n-ster (Jun 2, 2009)

I know  but I still don't understand... I've seen pretty good OCs with them... no extreme ones but what one would usually do... I have never heard more problems with Biostars then any others...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 2, 2009)

Non solid capacitors on most of the board and no VRM cooling, the ASUS or MSI one for not much more have all solid caps and VRM cooling, so what's the point?


----------



## Lalindo (Jun 2, 2009)

NZXT TEMPEST - $90
Corsair TX 650W - $75
AMD Phenom II X3 720 and Asus M4A78 - $245 http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.190879
Evga GTX 260 896MB - $155 
WD Caviar 1TB & 4GB OCZ Platinum DDR2-1066 $133
LG Sata DVD Burner - $24
AC 64 pro $30 
ASUS 21.5' 1920-1080 moniter $150
Logitech Internet 350 Black 104 Normal Keys 8 Function Keys USB Standard Desktop - OEM $16

Some prices have changed with MAy deals gone away, but I know it is still below 1k


----------



## n-ster (Jun 2, 2009)

get MX-2 TIM and the S1283 as an air cooler and get the CM 690 instead of the Tempest at least... or get the HAF 932 from amazon 

Biostar is cheaper by 45$ at least compared to ASUS or MSI... that is alot, especially if the Biostar does the same job...

EDIT: I think you have an AM3 board... that means your memory has to be DDR3


----------



## Lalindo (Jun 2, 2009)

this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233024 ?

edit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227324 for memory then
and anybody know reliable 1TB that is cheaper than WD($109)


----------



## n-ster (Jun 2, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233023&Tpk=s1284EE

Actually, the S1284EE seems good... but the normal S1283, or the S1283V are also good... I am not sure of compatibility, and will let another forum member confirm that 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148150

That is good DDR3 memory above... many have clocked it above 2ghz

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152102

Good HD


----------



## Lalindo (Jun 2, 2009)

I dunno about cases. THe Tempest seems like a very nice case. good airflow and good wire management, but i guess the  690 is too


----------



## n-ster (Jun 2, 2009)

CM 690 has better cable management I believe... That NZXT is also mostly made with some cheap plastic, correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Lalindo (Jun 2, 2009)

http://techgage.com/article/nzxt_tempest_mid-tower/1
* Pros
 Very good build quality
    * TONS of space
    * All fans included
    * E-ATX ready
    * Space for 8 HD's

    * Cons 
Power supply mounting inefficient
    * Fixed speed fans not silent
    * Some edges slightly sharp

http://techgage.com/article/cooler_master_cm_690/
    * Pros 
Did someone say fans?
    * Water cooling possibilities
    * Wire management
    * Tool-less installation

    * Cons 
Cheap build quality
    * Flimsy front panel
    * Poor port and button placement


----------



## n-ster (Jun 2, 2009)

Then get the HAF 932


----------



## Paintface (Jun 2, 2009)

i dont know why you are going for the GTX260, the 4890 1gb is alot faster and not much more expensive.... its the most important part in your whole system when its for gaming

http://www.pureoverclock.com/review.php?id=756&page=12


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 2, 2009)

jUST GO amd AND STOP BULLSHITTTING


----------



## n-ster (Jun 2, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> jUST GO amd AND STOP BULLSHITTTING



he is already amd... if you meant ATi I do not see why...


----------



## RevengE (Jun 2, 2009)

n-ster said:


> he is already amd... if you meant ATi I do not see why...



I see why, Nvidia's drivers = ATI is the way to go with graphics cards for gaming IMO. Now if your a bench junkie than the 295 is the king..That will change soon though


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 2, 2009)

RevengE said:


> I see why, Nvidia's drivers = ATI is the way to go with graphics cards for gaming IMO. Now if your a bench junkie than the 295 is the king..That will change soon though



+1 to that. Honestly can't stand them.


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 2, 2009)

What are these problems everyone has with nvidia drivers?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 2, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> What are these problems everyone has with nvidia drivers?



"nv display driver has stopped responding" still makes me rage.


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> "nv display driver has stopped responding" still makes me rage.



I've only received that once ever from what I can recall. Maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## RevengE (Jun 2, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> I've only received that once ever from what I can recall. Maybe I'm just lucky.



Your lucky. I had Nvidia cards in the past in other rigs, I would get that famous popup ALL the time.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 2, 2009)

When vista first came out, that's all you saw sadly.. I remember my 7600GT got that almost every few hours in Vista. My GTX 280 played Left 4 Dead pretty crappy too, sold it and got a 4830 and it played amazing with 4x AA.. So I'm afraid to go nvidia for my gaming rigs anymore. I got a 275 but the guy that I got it off of sold it to me with defects so that doesn't really count.. I'm just gonna get a 4870 1gb and call it day!

Only crap I've ever gotten from ATi cards is in win7 I couldn't get image scaling to work.. It works in Vista64 so I'm good there!


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm sure you guys remove drivers properly? I dunno, I've never had an issue even when I started switching between cards. No issues with 7600gt, 8800gs, 8800gt, 260 gtx.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 2, 2009)

What drivers  I always do fresh installs with my new cards.


----------



## RevengE (Jun 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> When vista first came out, that's all you saw sadly.. I remember my 7600GT got that almost every few hours in Vista. My GTX 280 played Left 4 Dead pretty crappy too, sold it and got a 4830 and it played amazing with 4x AA.. So I'm afraid to go nvidia for my gaming rigs anymore. I got a 275 but the guy that I got it off of sold it to me with defects so that doesn't really count.. I'm just gonna get a 4870 1gb and call it day!



I almost wanted  to try nvidia for my new gaming build..than I said, MATT WTF ARE YOU THINKING  I thought maybe they got better..I only hear problems with drivers and sad performance with alot of games, I thought perhaps they had improved. I love ATI card's and have never (Knock on Wood) had a problem with any of the 13 I have owned.


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 2, 2009)

I've only ever had a problem with a card I purchased on ebay, the 4870 that I gave to my brother. I always thought it was odd reading about these issues people were having with poor performance and crashes. Every card I have owned has treated me well.


----------



## RevengE (Jun 2, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> I've only ever had a problem with a card I purchased on ebay, the 4870 that I gave to my brother. I always thought it was odd reading about these issues people were having with poor performance and crashes. Every card I have owned has treated me well.



Yeah, I guess your one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Lalindo (Jun 2, 2009)

HIS Hightech H489F1GP Radeon HD 4890 1GB - $200
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161276
LG Sata DVD Burner - $24
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136152
XIGMATEK HDT-S1284EE 120mm Rifle CPU Cooler $40
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233023
ASUS 21.5' 1920-1080 moniter $150
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236053
Logitech Internet 350 Black 104 Normal/8 Function Keys USB - OEM $16
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126018
AMD Phenom II X3 720 and Asus M4A78 - $245
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.190879
Corsair TX 650W - $90
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005
Crucial 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1066 (PC3 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory $54
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148150
SAMSUNG Spinpoint F1 HD103UJ 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - OEM $85
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152102

Still missing the case, gonna do some more research on them

Mx-2(if back in when I order) $7


----------



## Paintface (Jun 2, 2009)

for 25 bucks more you have a 4890


----------



## n-ster (Jun 2, 2009)

I still prefer the GTX 260 over the 4870... I mean you guys might have been unlucky, because 2 of my friends own GTX 260's and one owns a GTX 275... (all the rest of them have ATi cards) None of those three had problems with drivers, but 1 out of my 5 friends that have ATi had a problem...

Amazon.com - HAF 932 for Case man! look at the TPU review for it it is awesome!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161276

4890 1gb fo 199.99$  it is worth the 30 extra dollars!

You should be about 1060$ after MIR before ship, so it should be around 1075$ with HAF 932 and the 4890

Also, GET *GOOD* Thermal paste like MX-2 or TX-2 or AS5... MX-2 would be best but not in stock at the egg sooo: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 2, 2009)

Shows up as 220$ on my screen.


----------



## Lalindo (Jun 2, 2009)

$20 rebate


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh yea good luck with that.. I sent in 3 of them last year and haven't gotten one back.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 2, 2009)

I've never had MIR problems except with OCZ


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 3, 2009)

The OPs Current Config is decent, He could always get the Sapphire Toxic 1Gb or the Vapor-X 4870 2GB or a Vapor-X 4890.


----------



## Lalindo (Jun 3, 2009)

minus not having the case. is this everything i need and is everybody pretty much satisfied with it?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 3, 2009)

yes your build is fine.


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 3, 2009)

Lalindo said:


> minus not having the case. is this everything i need and is everybody pretty much satisfied with it?



I like how you asked if we're satisfied with it 
From listening to this thread, I believe you'll be more satisfied with money spent than you previously would've been. That is all that matters.


----------



## Lalindo (Jun 3, 2009)

One more question. Windows 7...I would need that on cd to install right? Do I have to burn my own?


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 3, 2009)

Lalindo said:


> One more question. Windows 7...I would need that on cd to install right? Do I have to burn my own?



Well a DVD, and yes, or you could see if someone will burn a copy and send it out to you 

Edit: Well you could put it on a flash drive as well, assuming you have one that will fit the iso.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 3, 2009)

GET GOOD THERMAL PASTE! I can't believe no one is agreeing with me atm lol... oh and as I have said probably too much, I'd get HAF 932 if I were you... from Amazon.com


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 3, 2009)

The stuff that's pre-applied with the AMD Black Edition heatsinks and Xigmatek's are more than enough. I'd only get some if he's gonna be changing his heatsink and CPU a lot.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 3, 2009)

Good TIM, #1 will last you longer usually, #2 will bump the performance of the HSF to something that is worth much more...

BUT I have forgotten one thing... this is for a PII x3, which runs incredibly cool, so heat isn't an issue and so TIM is optional... I am sorry...

If you buy your case from newegg, (or anywhere else for that matter) don't get fooled by a price that is lower when you have to pay shipping... a 75$ without ship is 100$ including ship


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh and FYI, Phenom II 550 performs the same and overclocks higher than the 720BE
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103680
Cheaper too, I'm gonna sell my 720BE and get one myself.


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 3, 2009)

The reviews I saw were that the 720 at stock matches or bests an oc'ed 550 granted I only read 2 reviews. And it will bottleneck a gpu less, you're really better off with more than two cores on a phenom, unless your not doing anything cpu intensive.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 3, 2009)

the 550 are dual cores and the 720be are tri cores

so the extra core should be better
3>2 

thats why the 550 can oc higher since its only 2 cores 

i would keep the 720be or upgrade to the next thing 940 for am2+ boards or 955 for am3+ boards


----------



## n-ster (Jun 3, 2009)

What I say was that that dual-core was a bit more powerful core for core, but all around, 720BE is better except in single threaded apps... with dual thread apps + background stuff, the tri-core is better...

I'm not sure if I heard this from someone else or a review though... I'd go with a tri core to be safe


----------



## Lalindo (Jun 3, 2009)

Do I want AM3 for the 720?


----------



## n-ster (Jun 3, 2009)

if you mean AM3 board yes you do...


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 3, 2009)

n-ster said:


> What I say was that that dual-core was a bit more powerful core for core, but all around, 720BE is better except in single threaded apps... with dual thread apps + background stuff, the tri-core is better...
> 
> I'm not sure if I heard this from someone else or a review though... I'd go with a tri core to be safe



I find it hard to believe when they use the same chip just with disabled cores that one is going to be faster core for core.




Lalindo said:


> Do I want AM3 for the 720?



I'd recommend it just for future upgrade path if AMD decides to make AM3 chips with only DDR3 controllers. Or if allow AM3 chips to work in the next socket.


----------



## Lalindo (Jun 3, 2009)

Okay good because my board is AM3. Just wanted to make sure


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 3, 2009)

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/phenom2x2_athlon2x2/4.htm

Even beats the 720 in some synthetics.. And look at some other user reviews for overclocking, I've seen some crazy 4ghz-4.2ghz OC's on air with these.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 3, 2009)

No need for OS just use windows 7 when its starts shutting down you buy it or else, i already sold my vista copy


----------



## RevengE (Jun 3, 2009)

I just got a 720 BE can't wait to OC it.


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/phenom2x2_athlon2x2/4.htm
> 
> Even beats the 720 in some synthetics.. And look at some other user reviews for overclocking, I've seen some crazy 4ghz-4.2ghz OC's on air with these.



Look back at the review of the 720 here and you'll see that even at 3.7ghz, it beats it in those synthetic tests. Minus the single threaded Apophysis. Clock for clock on single threaded apps, they will be very similar. But on multi-threaded apps, the 720 will obviously take a step ahead of the 550.

Also noting that WinRAR isn't truly using more than two cores. Compressing a file I get cpu usage of ~70% with 3 cores or with 4th core unlocked only ~55% fluctuating.

I'm not saying that the 550 isn't a great chip from the looks of it, but I'll take my 720be over it any day, especially if I need more processing power I just bump up voltages a bit and bump up to 4ghz, I just don't feel comfortable running the voltage necessary to keep it stable at 4 ghz.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 3, 2009)

Not to mention it will be better for the future... even for now! many games use at least 2 cores... which means that all the other background stuff is on the 3rd core


----------

